# Best glass cleaner?



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi guys, just your thoughts on a good glass cleaner that does not steam up or smudge. Have used AG fastglass but seems to smudge the inside wind screen. Am I doing something wrong? Not bothered about price, as long as the product is good. Thanks


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Ag glass polish is brilliant stuff, as for smudging could it be that you are using too much product?
Fastglass is definitely one of the better glass cleaners out there.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Autoglym glass polish is my choice:thumb:


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

AG aswel


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Auto Finesse Crystal or Car Chem Clarity. 

Both are streets ahead of AG Fast Glass. Clarity has polish in it too and works really well..


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys. The problem I seem to have is after a few hours of cleaning the glass, that's when the windows steam up a lot and smudge. Can using to much product be the cause of that as well? Would you guys also recommend using a polish with the glass cleaner? thanks


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

What do you guys think of Car Pro fog fight? Seems pretty good from reviews that I have read.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there water getting into your car? Your windows shouldn't steam up. The smudging I'm not sure about - unless there's a ghost too


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

3M glass good stuff :thumb:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/3m-glass-cleaner/prod_809.html
nick.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Never needed to use anything else, my windows will steam up when I first get in at this time of year but the fan soon clears it. Two microfibre cloths one to apply a small amount and the other cloth to remove when its hazed over:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem Clarity and Gtechniq G6


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

I use turtle wax glass cleaner. Its currently £4 in halfords sale. Used it for a few years now, no problems.
You shouldnt have any smudging... I would clean them again.

Or maybe it is a ghost! Lol!



weemax said:


> Is there water getting into your car? Your windows shouldn't steam up. The smudging I'm not sure about - unless there's a ghost too


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for you help as always guys think I might give car chem clarity a try. Will let you know the results.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Gtechniq g6 & dj mint merkin works well for me.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Black diamond quick glass.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

If you have smears, you still have dirt. And I would go for a glass polish then Fast Glass. AG Glass Polish (new formula) has anti fog properties too. Can't really go wrong with that


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

G6 is my favourite glass cleaner


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Use AG GP first then FG... Tbh white vinegar and newspaper works just as good as any glass cleaner i've ever used
:detailer:


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

I personally think that the cloth(s) used have a bigger influence on glass than product. One with a small amount of dirt/grease on it only moves the problem around instead of cleaning. just my opinion though.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Crystal Green for me :thumb:


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well at the moment I am using a normal microfibre cloth, do you think I need to use a glass specific microfibre?


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes use a glass specific cloth or blue paper towel works well, I use spontex glass cloths from supermarkets and find these to leave no smears at all.


----------



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

Ag glass cleaner, then 2coats of ag glass polish, also give wiper blades a good clean


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

3M foaming glass cleaner - Awesome stuff:thumb:


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

dont get on with glass cleaners prefer glass polish ag glass polish new formula is very good also gtechniq g4.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Normally use DJ Clearly menthol and AF crystal but depends on the cloth tbh.

My new favourite is orchard autocare hydrophobe as it is so good on the windscreen, acts like a sealant. Applied months ago and is just wearing away now. Great product.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

huvo said:


> I personally think that the cloth(s) used have a bigger influence on glass than product. One with a small amount of dirt/grease on it only moves the problem around instead of cleaning. just my opinion though.


I've used a few glass cleaners (Muc Off, AG Fast Glass, Sonax and DodoJuice Clearly Menthol) plus glass polishes such as AG and Poorboys.

By far the biggest improvement is from the cloths used. I use a standard microfibre to apply then a specific glass e-cloth to polish. If the glass is relatively clean I could probably get away with using just water and the two cloth approach (though takes a bit more elbow grease!)

The alcohol based cleaners tend to be better on finger marks or neglected internal glass surfaces though than plain water.

The Sonax cleaner leaves a nano-coating. When the car steams up you can see all the wipe marks and what looks like scratches that then disappear when the air con clears the screen etc - a bit disconcerting.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Use peach skin microfibres from halfords , they dont lint and are perfect for glass for the final wipe down

all i use now and wash great

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_776675_langId_-1_categoryId_165609


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

weemax said:


> Is there water getting into your car? Your windows shouldn't steam up. The smudging I'm not sure about - unless there's a ghost too


Try using a Window Vac??

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262451


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Get a glass cloth and when ou have cleaned the windows breathe on the cloth and buff the glass right up.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

GL showroom shine i like, zero dust after/during buffing - unlike AG glass polish. applied with a generic mf and buffed off with a cut up old Megs waffle pattern drying towel.


----------



## ryans2 (Apr 8, 2014)

i nicked a bottle of cream glass polish from work (lol) made by a compay called MTS its **** hot!
http://mtsupplies.co.uk/cream-glass-polish/


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

Been using autobrites crystal glass for the past few weeks, works really well and it's cheap.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

3M for me. Can't fault it in anyway and if you keep an eye on the 3M website they regularly have offers on. I picked up a couple of cans for something silly like £2 each.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Best ive used to date is black diamonds quick glass.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

As 20/20


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Another fan of 3M.

I sometimes also use Autoglym Polish on glass that is greasy or covered in traffic film. Works a treat, apply, wait to dry then buff.


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a question to add to this thread: Hhow do you clean the inside rear window which has the de-mist filaments. Do you treat this 'normally' as with any other window? I've always been cautious in case I break the filaments.


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

DetailMark said:


> I have a question to add to this thread: Hhow do you clean the inside rear window which has the de-mist filaments. Do you treat this 'normally' as with any other window? I've always been cautious in case I break the filaments.


Swipe with the direction of the filament? I've never had any problems going against the filament with glass polish or cleaner. Just use minimal pressure to be safe.


----------

